# Beak Flaking



## Jessica

Every few weeks Paulie's beak flakes but its just the bottom of her beak. Does it look like normal flaking?


----------



## Tielzilla

nope I am going to say no...I read somewhere that it can be a sign of liver disease...best have a birdie wellness check


----------



## Renae

I've read all different things about it..

1) Vitamin A deficiency
2) Flaking near the tip is 'normal'
3) It's usually normal unless it's becoming deformed

I'm curious too because I was told by a breeder awhile ago it's normal for the beak to flake and it's just like a snake shedding its skin. 

Hopefully someone on this forum will know though - my 'tiels are the same only it's not all the time their beaks are like that.


----------



## Kerry78

Mine alway flake near the tip and there always rubbing there beaks on the perches,
can there beaks become too long? since Teallies flacked his beak at the tip his beaks become long! im worried incase it grows anymore it will grow into his skin!

do we have to have the beaks snipped usually?
or do the birds sort the overgrowth themselves?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Spikes beak is flaky aswell

















It is summer here and he has been molting a bit aswell. So mabey his beak is shedding aswell  He loves to chew on his cuttle bone.



Kerry78 said:


> do we have to have the beaks snipped usually?
> or do the birds sort the overgrowth themselves?


birds usually take care of their beaks themselves. If you think your tiels beak is over grown. I would take them for an avian vet check up


----------



## Kerry78

I notice on my birds that the bottom part of the beak has a shedded bit but I can't see any flaking at the top! if it gets any longer I will visit the vet bt I tthink the birds will file them down on the Cuttlefish, and Perches ive got especially the nice big 23cm Mineral perch lmao!


----------



## Raven2322

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Spikes beak is flaky aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is summer here and he has been molting a bit aswell. So mabey his beak is shedding aswell  He loves to chew on his cuttle bone.


Not to be too off topic, but Spike looks darn adorable in those close ups.


----------



## Raven2322

I know most of my cockatiels have light beak shedding from time to time, some more than others. However my new tiels has an unusual area on her beak and it looks a little ruff and bumpy. I think it could be from a fight as she was in a cage with rock pebblers.  I think most tiels take care of their beaks on their own though, and unless you see it starting to become really overgrow it should be fine. If you're not sure I would think the best bet would be a vet check up.


----------

